# Proof of time spent in UK



## Hovisbap (Aug 6, 2014)

I have lived abroad for 15 years and I am soon going to re-establish tax residency in the UK. I am going to spend part of the year in Spain (less than 183 days) and I wondered how I could prove my time spent in the UK for tax purposes?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

On returning to the UK you don't have to notify anybody. Let's say you returned to the UK and started to spend all of your time there, you don't have to file a tax return until you think you owe some tax. Economically inactive people can go back and it might be years before they go back into the system, so to speak.

If you are in the UK and earn an amount which means you should pay tax, just fill in the form. As far as Spain is concerned, do nothing.

Proof of time spent anywhere will rely first and foremost on travel documentation.

(Note, if you spend more than 90 days consecutive in Spain you're supposed to register as resident)


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Unless you use only cash for transactions an investigation could easily prove where you are. Everyone leaves a paper trail.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hovisbap,
How about opening a UK bank or savings account of some sort, paying a few bills at wherever it is you're living, and going to an ATM occasionally to get sterling in cash? Take the odd dated selfie at seasonal functions?
I somehow think that the Revenues of both countries have bigger fish to fry than chasing in depth over Joe Blogs who perhaps owes them £75 or so because they spent a couple of days more in one country than another by accident. £750k and it should be another matter and therefore worth getting professional advice.


----------



## Hovisbap (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone, We will have very little taxable income as we have reached the time of our lives when we are going to spend our assets rather than save them, I just wanted to know if there was a certain procedure for proof of residency / tax residency.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hovisbap said:


> Thanks for the info everyone, We will have very little taxable income as we have reached the time of our lives when we are going to spend our assets rather than save them, I just wanted to know if there was a certain procedure for proof of residency / tax residency.


... only the standard ones of about 600€ per person per month into a Spanish bank and/or 6000€ deposit in Spanish bank.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

He is returning to the UK


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Airline tickets as proof should be adequate? Will have your name, passport number and dates? My husband would always keep his for that reason. In fact he is a nightmare for keeping all reciepts when living and working overseas! I am terrible for throwing everything away! I am guessing even if you drive to Spain there are maybe toll roads? Even receipts from cafes on route paid with your credit card? Not sure any tax authority requires photographic evidence!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I am always careful never to leave a papertrail. Indeed I never use paper of any kind. Admittedly Brillo pads are uncomfortable at times


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

angil said:


> Airline tickets as proof should be adequate? Will have your name, passport number and dates? My husband would always keep his for that reason. In fact he is a nightmare for keeping all reciepts when living and working overseas! I am terrible for throwing everything away! I am guessing even if you drive to Spain there are maybe toll roads? Even receipts from cafes on route paid with your credit card? Not sure any tax authority requires photographic evidence!


How often do you get an airline ticket, these days? Everything is done on-line.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> How often do you get an airline ticket, these days? Everything is done on-line.


You still have to actually print off a boarding pass! Don't you?! You don't board via fingerprint recognition or retinol scans!! Not on Easy Jet anyhoos!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

angil said:


> You still have to actually print off a boarding pass! Don't you?! You don't board via fingerprint recognition or retinol scans!! Not on Easy Jet anyhoos!


Doesn't mean you actually travelled.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Doesn't mean you actually travelled.



No it doesn't! You are quite right!! But I am pretty sure it would be acceptable proof, although, as always, would suggest the OP seeks 'professional help' outside of this forum. What else could there possibly given freedom of movement within the EU and the fact that passports aren't stamped. 
Mine is full of stamps from time travelling around Asia & America and you can see exactly where I have been and for how long. 
Anyway this must be nit picky Monday and I've got better things to do!!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

angil said:


> Airline tickets as proof should be adequate? Will have your name, passport number and dates? My husband would always keep his for that reason. In fact he is a nightmare for keeping all reciepts when living and working overseas! I am terrible for throwing everything away! I am guessing even if you drive to Spain there are maybe toll roads? Even receipts from cafes on route paid with your credit card? Not sure any tax authority requires photographic evidence!


If he's not heard of it, tell him to check out Evernote. It's free and fantastic. Perfect for using your phone to snap receipts and other documents.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Isobella got it right. It's practically impossible to hide where you've been! Much harder to do that than prove where you were.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

angil said:


> You still have to actually print off a boarding pass! Don't you?! You don't board via fingerprint recognition or retinol scans!! Not on Easy Jet anyhoos!


Hola

Actually no you don´t have to print them off - you can use your smartphone to display the necessary documentation - I did it on the way to America as a trial just to see how it worked 

Davexf


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Actually no you don´t have to print them off - you can use your smartphone to display the necessary documentation - I did it on the way to America as a trial just to see how it worked
> 
> Davexf


Good for you! & this was at Malaga airport with Jet2 or whatever?! 
Anyway, I am sure this is now done as a matter of course in Asia where babies play with smart phones as toys! 
But as I don't, nor never intend to. own a phone that does anything other make telehone calls Iwill indeed still be printing off my boarding pass or recieving it at check in & baggage drop. 
The OP was asking about documents to actually show (dare I say post?!) to the necessary tax authority as proof of presence / absence in Spain & the UK. 
Having dated / named / passport numbered travel documents was my suggestion! As I know from experience my husband has done this.
Nit picky Monday indeed!!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Horlics said:


> If he's not heard of it, tell him to check out Evernote. It's free and fantastic. Perfect for using your phone to snap receipts and other documents.


Thanks.

But despite living and working in Asia for nearly 20 years we some how managed to get by with the minimum of technology! Our kids have had every device under the sun! My daughter has heard of Evernote.

Spain seems to run on clockwork and cash so I am quite at home!


----------

